# Some free patterns



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

I had been looking for a knitted hedgehog and found some other free patterns.
http://womansweekly.ipcshop.co.uk/shop/offers/free-patterns


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Some very cute patterns.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

BarbaraBL said:


> I had been looking for a knitted hedgehog and found some other free patterns.
> http://womansweekly.ipcshop.co.uk/shop/offers/free-patterns


isn't it funny even thou we have lots off pattern we want to knit we keep looking for more


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

Very cute. Thank you!


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I signed up & noticed on the first page that there is a free download for a pink jumper shown with a loopy white vest. I downloaded the pattern, but it is only for the sweater, not the vest. I wondered if anyone knew where to find the vest pattern on the site or elsewhere. I didn't know what name to search under. I would love to have the vest pattern too. 

I did email the site to see if they can provide an answer, but it never hurts to ask here too! Thanks for any info.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

[I have seen the pattern for the vest when looking this morning. I will look again and let you know.quote=Padittle]Thanks for the link. I signed up & noticed on the first page that there is a free download for a pink jumper shown with a loopy white vest. I downloaded the pattern, but it is only for the sweater, not the vest. I wondered if anyone knew where to find the vest pattern on the site or elsewhere. I didn't know what name to search under. I would love to have the vest pattern too.

I did email the site to see if they can provide an answer, but it never hurts to ask here too! Thanks for any info.[/quote]


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Padlittle - I sent you a PM.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this - just love the hedgehog


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I like the butterfly.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

So many cute patterns for little ones. Thanx.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

jeanbess said:


> isn't it funny even thou we have lots off pattern we want to knit we keep looking for more


Just what I was thinking as I clicked on free patterns. Ann


----------

